# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Pais Vasco >  Presa y embalse de Aixola.

## jlois

Hay un importante enlace en el que se explica detalladamente la ubicación de esta presa, al cual os aconsejo ir por la importancia que tiene conocer estos lugares tan bellos de nuestra geografía.

http://www.ingeba.org/liburua/ludicos/ludic04.htm

Citamos parte del texto.




> Está enclavada en una estrecha depresión, rodeada de los montes Egoarbitza (734 m), Santamañazar (677 m) y Erdella (690 m) y a la que vierten sus aguas numerosas regatas (Aixola, Txulo, etc.) procedentes mayoritariamente de las cumbres que le rodean. La regata que le da el nombre de Aixola nace en los límites de Zaldibar (Bizkaia) y Elgueta (Guipúzcoa) y se une al río Ego, afluente del Deba, en el barrio de San Lorenzo (Ermua). El paisaje vegetal se caracteriza por un predominio, casi en exclusividad, de importantes masas forestales de repoblación de pino insignis, Pinus radiata.
> 
> El acceso a la zona se puede realizar tanto desde Elgueta como desde Ermua. En el primer caso se toma la carretera GI-2.632 en las cercanías de Amillaga (Bergara) y, tras pasar el Barrio de Ubera (Bergara), se llega al núcleo de Elgeta. En este lugar se puede dejar el coche y visitar el casco histórico de origen medieval, aunque su trama urbana también responde a la reconstrucción de parte de dicha villa destruida con la Guerra Civil (sector comprendido entre la iglesia y el paso de la carretera a Bergara y Elorrio, dando lugar a las plazas de Mendizale y Andra Mari, en torno a la Casa Concejil). La calle San Roque, antigua 
> 
> Una vez visitado el centro de esta localidad nos posicionamos en la Casa de la Diputación y, después de pasar debajo del arco, se toma el camino de la derecha, Aixola Bidea, abandonando la carretera que lleva a Eibar. Se sigue el camino de cemento y sin considerar los caminos adyacentes que salen al mismo se sigue derecho. Aquellas personas a las que les guste apreciar edificios de carácter histórico, pueden tomar el primer camino que sale a la derecha del de Aixola para llegar, tras recorrer unos 300 metros, al núcleo de Larragibel. Según distintas fuentes, parece que es un enclave que surgió en relación a los valores estratégicos de la cabecera del río Aixola al ser éste una vía natural de penetración desde Eibar y los territorios vizcainos. En relación a lo señalado cabe reseñar la existencia de una casa torre, aunque muy modificada, que corresponde al caserío Jaolatza. 
> 
> La primera parte del trayecto que llega hasta la cabecera de la Presa, unos 2,5 Kms., se puede realizar tanto andando como en bicicleta de montaña o en coche, aunque este último no es aconsejable por la escasez de aparcamientos en las cercanías de Bekoerrota (cabecera del Embalse). El paisaje se caracteriza por una vegetación constituida mayoritariamente por repoblaciones de pino insignis, vegetación habitual en los espacios que acogen este tipo de infraestructuras, que se utilizan mayoritariamente para su explotación maderera. Ligado a este uso es habitual encontrar troncos de madera en los bordes del camino así como la circulación de camiones cargados con este tipo de mercancía. Además de esta especie pueden encontrarse alisos en los bordes del embalse. No es frecuente encontrar edificaciones a ambos lados de la carretera, a excepción del caserío Lapurdi Gabekoa. Una vez de haber llegado a Bekoerrota, edificación en mal estado, existe la posibilidad de coger a mano derecha o izquierda la pista para dar la vuelta al embalse. Cabe indicar que para llegar a la cola del mismo resulta más corto ir por la derecha. 
> 
> En la cabecera se observa un pequeño puente por donde pasa la regata de Txulo y diversas instalaciones ligadas al embalse. A partir de aquí el firme empeora y la circulación en coche se prohibe para personas no autorizadas. El paseo por toda la pista perimetral es de aproximadamente unos 4 Kms, siendo muy agradable de realizar este recorrido debido al actual paisaje caracterizado por la presencia de dos elementos representativos como son el agua y la vegetación arbórea. Los servicios existentes son escasos, reduciéndose los mismos a alguna papelera y algún banco dispuesto aisladamente. Entre las actividades prohibidas están la pesca, la caza (Refugio de Caza), el baño y el hacer fuego. Una vez visitado este entorno se retoma el mismo camino regresando hasta el núcleo de Elgueta.
> ...



Datos aportados por SEPREM.

DATOS GENERALES

Nombre de la Presa:	AIXOLA
Otro Nombre:	
En fase de:	Explotación
Titular de la presa:	CONSORCIO DE AGUAS DE GUIPUZCOA
Proyectista:	F. URQUIA
Categoría según riesgo:	
Fin de las obras:	31-12-1981
Recrecimiento:	--
Coordenadas UTM 30:	0539971 - 4779033
Usos del embalse:	Abastecimiento - - 
Usuarios:	- - 

DATOS HIDROLÓGICOS

Superficie de la cuenca (km2):	7,600
Aportación media anual (hm3):	5,000
Precipitación media anual (mm):	1400,000
Avenida de Proyecto (m3/s):	80,000

PRESA

Tipo de Presa:	Materiales sueltos P hormigón
Altura desde cimientos (m):	50,000
Longitud de coronación (m):	195,000
Cota coronación (m):	310,500
Cota cimentación (m):	260,000
Cota cauce (m):	262,000
Volumen cuerpo presa (1000 m3):	375,000
Nº de desagües:	000
Capacidad desagüe (m3/s):	- 
Nº de aliviaderos:	001
Capacidad aliviaderos (m3/s):	80,000 - 
Regulación:	No, Labio fijo - 

DATOS GEOGRÁFICOS

Rio de ubicación:	AIXOLA (REGATA AIXOLA)
Municipio:	ZALDIBAR
Vertiente:	C.I. PAÍS VASCO



La mañana se presentaba cubierta por las nieblas, y según bajé del automóvil, me encontré con la entrada al aliviadero en la margen derecha.





Coronación de la presa de Aixola.



La captación de aguas en el interior del embalse.



Esta foto la debería haber sacado el amigo Los Terrines, jejeje...eran los únicos acompañantes de este que aquí os escribe en aquella mañana, en el embalse de Aixola.



Labio fijo del aliviadero...





El embalse de Aixola se extiende por la derecha...





Continúo con otra tanda de imágenes de la presa de Aixola.

----------


## jlois

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-J...0/IMG_0836.JPG

Desde la coronación esta es la vista del paramento de la presa aguas abajo de la misma, como se puede observar, la naturaleza ha hecho de este paramento su hogar y hasta los pinos se levantan anclados a la ladera de la presa de Aixola.



Y como ya casi es costumbre en la mayoría de los embalses vascos, las rutas de senderismo son de lo más frecuentadas.



El valle que se forma aguas abajo de la presa y embalse de Aixola.



Paso del aliviadero en la margen derecha de la presa.







Paramento aguas arriba...





Y una vista desde la lejanía , aguas abajo de la presa de Aixola, con toda ella perfectamente camuflada con el entorno.



Espero que os halla parecido interesante esta presa y lo poco que os he podido mostrar de su entorno.

----------

sergi1907 (25-mar-2014)

----------


## JMTrigos

Gracias por el trabajo. Desde luego está totalmente integrada en el paisaje.

----------


## REEGE

Vemos que todavia te quedan presas de tu último viaje, no?? jejeje
Bueno precioso entorno, aún así me quedo con la segunda de las fotos que has puesto.... Sensacional!!
Esas aguas, la barca, la niebla, esa vegetación... parece una pelicula de miedo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

A mi me encanta el sitio, es precioso.
Se tiene que estar poco tranquilo ahí.
Jose Luis que sitios tan bonitos nos estas enseñando.
Gracias amigo.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Que grande eres amigo!
Son todos los reportajes una maravilla.
Los lugares son preciosos, aunque el clima ayuda mucho, es inconcebible ver una presa así en Murcia, por ejemplo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Preciosa esa presa que nos muestras. Da gusto tener algunos embalses así de llenos por el norte. Por supuesto, influye mucho el clima. En Murcia, presas así ni de broma jeje. Yo creo que uno de los embalses del Segura mas mas parecido este, en el paisaje etc podría ser el de Anchuricas, y no se parece mucho, este es muy bonito también, pero hay que tener en cuenta la diferencia del clima.

Te daría mas reputación por el reportaje pero me dice el foro esto: "*Tu debes de esparcir algo de Reputación a otros usuarios antes de darle otra vez a jlois." jeje*

Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

> Preciosa esa presa que nos muestras. Da gusto tener algunos embalses así de llenos por el norte. Por supuesto, influye mucho el clima. En Murcia, presas así ni de broma jeje. Yo creo que uno de los embalses del Segura mas mas parecido este, en el paisaje etc podría ser el de Anchuricas, y no se parece mucho, este es muy bonito también, pero hay que tener en cuenta la diferencia del clima.
> 
> Te daría mas reputación por el reportaje pero me dice el foro esto: "*Tu debes de esparcir algo de Reputación a otros usuarios antes de darle otra vez a jlois." jeje*
> 
> Saludos


Anchuricas tiene pinos, como árbol dominante. Aquí no hay ni uno.
Lo de la reputación no tiene arreglo, salvo que el administrador lo haga.
Pensad que el foro se llama embalses.net y jlois nos ha traído montones de nuevos. Yo, por lo que representa una conversación informal, estoy totalmente agradecido a jlois por su labor en este foro. Me siento orgulloso de pertenecer a un foro donde hay, entre otros, personas como jlois.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hay que ver que sitios más bonitos tiene el País Vasco. Es la zona que más me gusta de la Península(aunque nunca he estado), junto con mi tierra andaluza.
Gracias por estas maravillosas fotos, que junto con la niebla le dan un aire misterioso.

----------


## No Registrado

hola amigos mi nombre es miguel angel sabe alguien si ay en el embalse se puede pescar y que especies ay gracias . A buen post

----------

